# Deer hoof coat/gun rack



## rexcramer

I have searched and was surprised I cant find any info on making one of these. 

I know I am not talented enough or have the patience to slice the skin off and stitch it back together, but are there some chemicals I can use to treat a set of hooves and make a decent rack?

Thanks


----------



## mjmmusser

I always have used a bucket of salt and alum mix. Just tie them to a piece of wood shaped the way you want them to come out and place the cut end of the leg in the dry mixture. Leave them that way for at least 2 months. When dry they will be almost rock solid in the position they were tied.

I imagine a decent sized baggie of the mixture tied over the cut end would work too.


----------



## neil duffey

mjmmusser said:


> I always have used a bucket of salt and alum mix. Just tie them to a piece of wood shaped the way you want them to come out and place the cut end of the leg in the dry mixture. Leave them that way for at least 2 months. When dry they will be almost rock solid in the position they were tied.
> 
> I imagine a decent sized baggie of the mixture tied over the cut end would work too.


and then throw them away in the spring when they become covered in bugs and ruin the rest of the mounts in your house...


do it right or dont do it at all... skinn em out, preserve em, put em on the form and let em dry... other wise you run high risk of a bad smell and nasty bugs. its realy not that hard to sew em up using a baseball stitch. try it and if ya cant stand sewing, then pay for it to be don i guess... its honestly not that tim consuming or hard. you can do it man.


----------



## Paul Thompson

mjmmusser said:


> I always have used a bucket of salt and alum mix. Just tie them to a piece of wood shaped the way you want them to come out and place the cut end of the leg in the dry mixture. Leave them that way for at least 2 months. When dry they will be almost rock solid in the position they were tied.
> 
> I imagine a decent sized baggie of the mixture tied over the cut end would work too.


Wow! 
Why not skin them out, no big deal, put DP on the skin, buy a set of leg forms that come with bolts and nuts right on them for $6, sew them on and let them dry in three or four days?


----------



## chris_kreiner

Ditto on what Paul and Neil said. Skin them and do them right!!


----------



## Michael Wagner

Rex I`m a scrollsawer/woodworker and have made quite a few coat racks, bow racks, etc. I have used freeze dried deer hoofs for many yrs. now with no problem, little more expensive, they come drilled out and ready for a 1/4" rod. If your interested drop me a line. Mike


----------



## Joeker51

Michael Wagner said:


> Rex I`m a scrollsawer/woodworker and have made quite a few coat racks, bow racks, etc. I have used freeze dried deer hoofs for many yrs. now with no problem, little more expensive, they come drilled out and ready for a 1/4" rod. If your interested drop me a line. Mike


Mike, you still got that coat rack/mirror with the deer scene in it ?:16suspect


----------



## Michael Wagner

That one sold quick Joe, I have another almost done. Mike


----------



## rexcramer

Michael Wagner said:


> Rex I`m a scrollsawer/woodworker and have made quite a few coat racks, bow racks, etc. I have used freeze dried deer hoofs for many yrs. now with no problem, little more expensive, they come drilled out and ready for a 1/4" rod. If your interested drop me a line. Mike


 
The freeze dried ones can't be done at home though, correct? Are they prepared with liquid nitrogen or something, or can I make some with dry ice?

I would rather use hooves from a deer I had harvested myself if possible. I was just curious as to whether the hooves could just be treated with a chemical or had to be fully prepared like a taxidermist would do. 

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

...no they need to be tanned. Although if you google freeze dry I'm sure you can find a company that will do YOUR feet.

Mitch


----------

